# Whats everyones plans for 2015 ??



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2015)

Now the festive season has just about come to an end, I have had time over Christmas to sit down and work out what Id like to achieve around home and on a personal level for 2015.

A couple of things on my wish list I had planned to achieve over the holidays , but never eventuated so I have added them to " The Plan" for 2015.

Ill start with my list and the plan is to have them completed by the end of the year, Wish me luck






Complete My vegetable garden ( last two garden beds to be finished)

Install sprinklers throughout the gardens and along the driveway for the driveway trees.

Fence two more paddocks for my kids (minis)

Stick to my healthy eating plan.

Stick to a healthy work/life balance

Finish curtaining the rest of the house.

Plan a holiday for some stage in 2015

and most importantly enjoy every day to the fullest.





Whats everyone else got planned for the year ahead ?


----------



## amysue (Jan 21, 2015)

Just thinking about it exhausts me. I am aiming to fence in the front paddock, re-string the electric fence in my back pasture, finish fencing in the cows yard, finish siding the heifer barn and finally finish the stalls in my pony barn. It has been on hold because hubby and I have been undecided on how to configure the stalls. Somehow I let him persuade me to let him keep cows on the outside row and put in a head lock feeder leaving one side open the way it used to be. Its all about compromise right? I also intend to re paint the four calf sheds because the little holsteins lick the paint right off the boards. I need to put up new trim soffet around the roof line on the milk room so the raccoons stop getting in. I really need to get to spraying weed killer around everything before the weeds grow up. By the first of June this place looks like the jungle. Electric fence doesn't work well through weeds and it never makes out well after I use the weedwhacker. But....we'll see if I manage to accomplish anything this year.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 21, 2015)

Ohhh my

Build two new stalls before babies are born

Cut back on chickens

Keep up with the weed wiping

Trim the trees/weeds on fence line

Maintain the burn pile

Finish my gardens

Fix the waterfall on the koi pond

There are probably others that my brain is depriving me of the prevent overload lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 21, 2015)

OI - can some of you share pics of what youre working on? Want to see gardens - especially.

My list - hmmm -

Finish fencing and set up feeding areas for the ponies (soonest).

Build the water feature in the pasture

Build the bridge over the water feature

Gardens - want to do several square foot gardens

build simple wood furniture for grandchildrens' use (table, chairs, bed?)

build simple endtables to be painted/stained black to match rest of living room now

rip out carpet

Mbath - ceramic tiling?

dining/living room - hardwood(bamboo) floor

Laundry room - either new vinyl or ceramic flooring

Need to learn about swimming pools - ours looks great so far - have to know how to maintain it

Clean out not one but two storage sheds (the previous owners left both usable stuff and LOTS OF TRASH

Go thru the two tractor trailers left on the property - become small rent-able trailer homes (have had several people say they'd like that) or storage for hay?

Train ponies - have to get some out to shows - both local and ASPC

Drive ponies

train now getting older, arab mare. Not a filly anymore. Can I ride her? If not, send to trainer??

Learn more healthy cooking

make laundry/bath soap

make lotion?

quilt? Want to make horse oriented quilt out of old army uniforms - have several designs think will work now...

some of this - not gonna happen this year!! Others - I totally see it happening.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 22, 2015)

Do you want pics of flower gardens? Thats all i do. Veggies and me dont mix lol. I don't have anything blooming yet. I can find some pics I had from summer.

Also how do you make soap...? I'd love to try


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 22, 2015)

Ill take some pics over the long weekend





Paula, that is an extremely long list but very exciting for you at your new place, I remember my first list when we brought where we are now. it was a lot like yours





I picked up a really cool homemade outdoor table and bench seats last year from someone that was throwing them away.

I don't think I could find anything like it in the shops here in oz. Will take a pic of those too, its the best entertaining table


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryan -

Yep - it is. And it's nowhere near complete, LOL... That's why I stated that i could see some being done in 2015 and others - not. Funds will also play a part (large one) - and will slow projects down a lot. Also - there are always things that "come up" - such as already replacing a bit of the floor & installing a new water heater when the water heater rusted out - during that cold spell we had a little over a week ago! At least this house had a cut off valve for water - the other one didn't and we were on county water there and had to turn it off at the road. A pipe also burst between the well/pump house and the house - but was "closed" enough that we still had water in the house and didn't know it was broke at first. REALLY GLAD it didn't also burn out the water pump!

Throw out a home crafted table? Are people crazy?? LOVE TO SEE PICs. One of the tables I miss the most was a "little one" we had in Germany. It was a trestle type table - and had NO SCREWS or NAILS anywhere! It was awesome. I sold it over there - not realizing that finding one like it here would be next to impossible - the ones here are 1) huge, 2) expensive & 3) have nails and screws - so to me they aren't true trestle tables. I can't even find plans that are similar to what I had in GE...

I'm still learning about gardening - still have a mostly brown thumb(s)... so yes, any pics are great.

IKBLAZIN - I don't really do flowers - mainly because I've always thought they were too complicated to do anything with (and remember I have 2 brown thumbs)...

However, I have slowly changed a bit BESIDES there are at least 4 varieties that repel flies/mosquitoes - so will try some of those around our chicken coop/houses and the "barn" area.

As to soaps - Laundry soap is probably the easiest to start w/. Not too many ingredients and the last time I checked only pennies on the dollar in comparison to commercial laundry soap(s). I want liquid so here are some of the recipes I'm looking at - gonna have to go thru my saved favorites - can't find one that was on Utube that I was planning on using. Not sure how it compares to these - but thought it was different... You can google it

Naturally Thrifty's recipe 

Tales from a Cottage

Later, I want to make body soap from goat's milk. Will be using essential oils too and will do some bar soaps (want to do some simple bars and some shaped - in molds) as well as liquid...


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I know what I'm doing Sunday! Makin soap!!!! :-D .

I understand the two brown thumbs. If I water my flowers die if I leave em be, they grow out of control ( like jack and the bean stalk style). Most of my plants are for the wildlife. I love bees so they are welcome. In all types. For some reason they like me but hate my family. So I guess I have my own watch bees lol  .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2015)

There is a topic on the Craft forum about soap making that might be helpful.

I am planning to get my new horse working well in harness.

Managing the arthritis in my older horse.

Hoping to do some community work with them.

Keeping fingers crossed that this is a better year for gardening.


----------



## bevann (Jan 24, 2015)

My plans for 2015 are to get my arthritic body working better.I have been in physical therapy after knee revision for replacement since Sept of 2013.Knee therapy messes up the back and back therapy messes up the knee. My goal is to get all body parts functional again without severe pain.Water therapy is helping lots but Medicare will run out for that. Trying to find a pool so I can continue in the water PT. My goal is to get on the exercise bike and treadmill again. After living in the same house for almost 50 of my 75 years LOTS of stuff I don't need or use has landed here. Major sorting and pitching is in order in the house, barn, kennel and other outbuildings. Need to get floor in my family room insulated so my feet are not constantly cold in winter.Got to get a VERY SMALL person to go under the house in the crawl space from heck. I am our local kennel club only surviving founding member and club historian so I have 50+years of records to sort and put in bins.The list keeps growing but not nearly as big as some others have posted.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 24, 2015)

My number one plan is to beat my cancer. Then I need to reconnect with Seven, I haven't been near him since October as my favorite horsey smells make me sick. Also if funds can be found, I need to finish a paddock that I started in the fall. Also make raised beds for my garden.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 25, 2015)

You are in my thoughts lucky seven. I hope your list goes as planned


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh dear, your lists make me feel so tired.


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I didn't put it on my list, but as soon as it's warm enough, I have to stain our new wood siding we just put up. Don't know if it'll wait til warmer weather, or if I'll be doing it while it's still somewhat cold out. I hate painting, but it has to be done.

I'd like to breed a couple mares this year, it's been 3 years since my last foals were born.

I need to paint my gelding shelter.

I'm sure the list will grown, but I really can't think of anything right now.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 30, 2015)

Sending prayers and good thoughts Lucky Seven.

We are moving our veggie garden this year...making raised beds and bringing in a huge truckload of nice soil for it, we are including a potatoe tower in it and also making an underground root cellar with garbage cans. We are going to plant grass and put in permanent horse shoe pits where the old garden was. Those are the only 2 major things we have planned for this year.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 30, 2015)

Lucky Seven...my very best friend is a three year survivor. We'll add you to our strength and survivor prayer list.

Ryan--I've been mulling this since you posted it. For now:

1) Set-up my records in binders and label them English/Spanish for my husband (in case of emergency).

2) Update will. Include provisions and directions for my dogs and horses.

3) Set-up the conditioning and training schedule to prepare for the Area 3 show that's being held in NC this year. I am acting as if I will be attending. If finances prevent it I'll at least know I COULD HAVE been competitive!

4) Tell my forum friends that Paula at LP Painted Ponys has allowed her colt Dan D to become part of our family. Post an introduction thread with pictures.

5) Prepare truck to be able to haul my own horses.

6) Have at least one 4 x 8 square foot garden box at home and one at work. I work at a community thrift store that has an emergency food pantry. I'd like to be able to provide fresh vegetables in addition to the non-perishables we currently provide. We serve an average of 8 families per week. Our week consists of only 3 days and 18 hours open. For example, we had 5--yes 5!!--families come in for food boxes and sent out food bags with 2 homeless men.

7) Begin sewing my horse "dress-up" wardrobe for parties and community events.

8) Attend all of the Small Farming for Profit classes that start 2/3/15. Take thorough notes to share with others. (I was able to attend without having to pay the $100 fee...what a blessing!!)

There's the basic list. After a couple days I may add more, as I'm not sure where God is calling me to minister yet. I do frequent testimonials, this year I know will be more structured.

Wow. Writing it down makes it more REAL and definitely encourages me. Thanks for starting this thread Ryan!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh...almost forgot!

9) Do a feasability study on a special trustee project that I got the idea from while reading a thread on this forum.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds very exciting Julie



Extra excited to hear about number 4 on your list





Looking forward to hearing how everyone progresses with their 2015 plans , hope you will all post pictures of your projects, underway and complete when you have time.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a tickler pic of #4.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 23, 2015)

What a lovely Boy Julie , he sure looks like one of Paula's. She breeds such lovely Paints





Best of Luck with him , the warmer weather will be upon you soon enough.

Have cleared all the dead pines that run along the right hand side boundary. Unfortunately they had all died and it was only a matter of time before one took out the neighbours shed.

Now we have a rather large Bon fire to burn during winter. No fires allowed at this time of the year due to the heat.

Vegie garden is going great guns , the only thing I was disappointed in was the snow peas, but will grow them up a stronger trellis next year.

Ill be putting my list on hold soon enough with the colder months due to set in. But I will be looking forward to seeing how everyone elses lists go once you all have defrosted


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 25, 2015)

Ryan - U r 2 funny!! And thanx for the compliments on DanD. He was kinda an unplanned surprise - though from parents that are both from tried and true american shetland lineage. Yes, I still have his dam and grand dam as well as 4 - 1/2 sisters and 2 - 1/2 brothers.

Defrosting doesn't seem in the cards right now. NC was hit hard this time and caught unprepared. No one knew this was going to hit this far south. There were over 267 accidents in Raleigh alone yesterday (several deaths) - not including some a little closer to home (1 right outside the vet clinic yesterday morning - while we were still open)... The roads were mostly clear when I arrived home yesterday - having just missed Julie I think... Took Larry almost 2 hours to only get part way home this am (roads had re-frozen and were slick) - he did stop at Wally World to get some staples we were getting low on (ahhhh - milk, bread, dog food - some other stuff - looks like he went a little crazy, LOL) BUT this is the normal time for us to stop for such things - not running due to the weather.

No work today and it's now melting like crazy out there (yet only 34*). I'm heading back outside to take care of some things.


----------



## bevann (Feb 25, 2015)

My plans for 2015 have been put on hold for a while.No water in house for 3 days& the freezing temps and snow made lots of extra work and my bad back and knees are screaming.That was last week.This week I have a terrible head cold and feel like crap.Get the critters done and come in and sleep most of the day before going back out to feed PM.My body is getting too old for this but I look on the positive side.During this mess we have always had heat and electric and water and feed and hay for the critters.It could be worse . Got to get better by Sunday March 8. My friend will be 101 on March 13 and we are celebrating her special day on March 8.Can't go if I'm still contagious.Don't want to give her a bad cold.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

Bevann, Rest up & I hope you are feeling better and that you can make it to your friends special day, that is certainly a wonderful milestone and im sure she would want you there to celebrate with her






Paula , Take care , mother nature sure knows how to make herself known at times....... Hoping things start to brighten up for you all soon.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's an update on my list:

I had to miss the farming classes. The first one I missed because a family member had an accident that day. (He's fine, so is the other party. Minor damage to vehicles. It SCARED him though!)

DanD went to the gelding party on March 9th with his adopted brother Spanky. They commiserate and share the same pen now. Look for a new post on this forum. After I finish that I'll be completing #1 on my list.

The conditioning for Area 3 has started, I just need to get it on paper. Since Spanky is draft-type, that's how I'll be showing him. Since he is AMHA/AMHR, I may be able to show him in the AMHA stock class--we'll see how he shapes up.

How's everyone else doing on their lists?

Oh, and Ryan, what's a typical winter like in Australia??

P.S....Bevann, how'd the 101st birthday party go? Did you get to attend?


----------



## bevann (Mar 22, 2015)

The party went well, but I did not get to attend for fear of giving her what I am just now getting over somewhat.She had a great time with her son and grandchildren.I sent a gift- a book written by movie star Debbie Reynolds about her life.She loved it and her granddaughter posted her photo with the book on Facebook.The book has special meaning for her since her great niece, hypnotist and former soap star, Catherine Hickland is married to Todd Fisher, son of Debbie Reynolds and Eddie Fisher. Catherine Hickland was performing at our DE State Fair for the last several years and in 2014 she brought her husband,Todd, to meet her great aunt.We all had a nice visit last July. Will be seeing my friend at Easter when the family gets together for dinner.I may visit her this week if I stop this awful cough.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2015)

I have always complained about winter in Australia, until this year........................ I don't got through anything like you all do in Winter and don't think ill complain ever again. Its cold and wet but the part of the country that I am from doesn't get snow so I don't deal with the conditions that you do.

Regarding my list , I finished curtaining the house. Didn't that turn out to be quite an expensive exercise. I also booked a holiday for May which will be nice. My vegie gardens are starting to look great. im learning bits and pieces every year for things that I will and wont do the following year. I will be picking the rest of the tomatoes and cherry tomatoes this week , then I will be putting busy getting it ready again to plant out in September. I have ummed and arred to whether I plant out some winter vegies but decided to wait and spend some time getting the beds ready and to build something around them. There will either be plenty of vegies this summer or if not plenty of rabbit stew. The rabbits have caused me grief this year. One day lovely looking butter lettuces, the next they were stripped and looked like Arugula.

Planted a few new palms , may have a pic on here somewhere , will have a look.

You all must be excited to be finally seeing some sunshine and that winter is finally coming to an end


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2015)

It was a mission to get it in the ground , very luck we have trucks with cranes on them.

We have four of the old trucks throughout the property , plan on running electricity to them so the headlights will light up at night.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't remember what all I put on my list, but... We got the rest of the new windows installed, residing put up, the soffet and faschia done, and I've painted the new drywall around the new windows. Interesting to try to match the old paint, but we came close. I picked a new color for the living room and dining room, it's grey with a hint of green, hubby doesn't like it, but I do. Just about have all the furniture moved back where it belongs.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 27, 2015)

Just re-read this. I HAVE A BOOK AGAIN!!

Winter OVER - HA! Supposed to only be 34* tonight and 25* again tomorrow night (IM in NORTH CAROLINA, folks!!). Have to look what it might get up to during the day tomorrow. Was 80* one day last week (can't even 'member which one). If I had planted anything like I was talking about with several people, my luck, EVERYTHING would have died. The folks I've visited with about it - thought I was crazy not planting yet - when we'd had the Spring Equinox and should have been fine (NOT). GLAD, glad, glad I didn't lose some $300 on plants again this year like I did year before last!

Pens have gotten done, feeding stations finally installed (and all ponies now being properly fed 1x daily - working on way to get them fed 2x daily), chickens have started laying again... The pollen started on all these pines (hubby says he's already tired of them "...having sex in public...") and the OPCD (spelling) mare (heaves) that also has cancer has dropped a massive amount of weight since starting to cough again 1.5 - 2 weeks ago. Spoke with the vet about it and we may be making the decision soon - daughter isn't really happy right now.

Ponies were supposed to start being groomed/worked 1st of March for show conditioning like Julie's. Right now, we've had 2 employees quit w/i a week of each other and my NO MORE than 35 hours/week job became almost 50 last week and I can't even see straight to do anything w/ the ponies. The pay is NICE but not worth it if I become sick from the work/stress. I was so tired last night that driving home after picking up feed was HARD. I sat down on a bale of hay in the boys feed shed and nodded off for about 20 minutes (hubby called me on phone looking for me - woke me up and I finished feeding). If I hadn't put in the request for the day off to take the ponies up to be castrated on the day I had, I would not have been able to take them. AS of right now, my request off is not being honored to GO TO THE AREA lll show...



for the days ours would show. Could make it over the weekend. Right now, I'm too tired and FROZEN to worry about it. SCARED to think about sending in show entries. I can't afford to lose that $$ right now if we can't go.

Fencing to finish last pasture - not done. Missed getting the last pieces ordered today, so will need to wait another week. They seem to only be open until 4 pm and not open on Saturdays. None of the gates have been installed yet on wooden posts for any pastures - still temp roped up to metal T-Posts... sigh.

After several fiasco's with first our young shetland stallion (at previous property), then since moving with both the mini stallion and the young shetland stallion and then later with the young shetland stallion and "new" mini gelding, we will be changing the way the smaller pens are done AND probably the pasture as well - that's more important right now then any show is. I've already cancelled the show plans for the first weekend of April (my show peeps ARE MAD - this is a show I ran the show office for for last 4 years - helping for the 6 previous to that - & since I stepped down from running it - the ponies are supposed to be there). I need to be doing fencing and with weather, work schedules, illness and such - it hasn't gotten done. May have to go in and change the whole pasture - the panels simply aren't working on t-posts - the ponies are able to break the panels down no matter how they are strapped (haystring, paracord, 16 gauge steel wire, zip ties) when they are running and hit them hard enough. I'm tired of having to catch loose ponies that are where they aren't supposed to be. Every time I turn around, I'm finding where we will need to put up more wooden fence posts.

AND of course now - the mares (6) that were showing they'd been in heat AFTER the first "breakout" (2 hours on July 12th) .... well.... may be having some foals right around our 27th Anniversary in June - I HAVE NOT TOLD HUBBY YET. Mares have changed shape - we would be at 258 days today!! Starting on Mare Plus this weekend and may be changing to Mare/foal feed - haven't decided yet... Vet will be out on 18 April and we will be adding in checking mares now, too, along with the rest of Coggins/rabies vax and 2 teeth floats & 2 sets of wolf tooth extractions. I really do not like having foals in June/July/August here in NC. Would have preferred breeding the mares by my choice for 1st qtr of the year foals (best for us in Jan/Feb).

Due to Larry's (hubby) and Skye's (1st daughter) work schedules being packed - we changed days/times for family get together and celebration for their Bdays (51st & 25th). I was able to fit in a late/fast run to the Dixie Draft Horse Sale on Friday/Saturday last weekend (the 20/21st of March). Pics/link to gallery pics posted in the Driving Minis forum. Was able to pick up (rather than shipping) custom made driving lines in purple for a leader pair (yessss, guess I may be driving soon!), a child's western saddle (American made!), 2 western bits made for minis/shetlands (YEAH!



) and 3 new collars for the larger shetland mares. Made it home w/ time to spare (barely) to feed all the ponies, scrub/fill water tanks and do a very quick shower (was weird to be "dressed up") before going out - was a NICE celebration! Skye's first book has been received well (selling nicely) and deep in the writing of the 2nd in the series. Thought she mentioned the cover already being worked on - err - can't remember! Middle daughter, Madira, revealed that she had purchased tickets to Ireland for next year (2016) and is working on balance of applications for going to school at University of Glasgow for finishing out her degrees... Youngest daughter, Sierra, is also looking at doing applications to go back to school and do a more advanced degree in Computer Sciences/Programming to compliment what she already has and to improve chances of advancement with her electronics job (a good one, thank goodness for her).

Delivering a shet/mini mare on Sunday. She is being leased by same family leasing another mare from us. They are weaning their mare's foal and want another partner for the mare for at least two months. While down in their town (about 50 miles away), I will be stopping at another farm and looking at the litter of meat rabbits I've offered to purchase (8). Originally I wanted only 2 does, then changed my mind and asked if could have the whole littler... If we do take them all, we have to also get the cages built/hung for them (2 grow out cages for separate sex) and they will be ready to come home in 1-2 weeks. Was so excited to go - now not looking forward to the weather AT ALL. BRRRR...

8 ponies got their "pedicures" done today! Next appointment already cancelled and haven't been able to schedule a different day due to both farrier and my work schedule.



Thought we'd be caught up.



Think it's time to start looking for another farrier, too. Need one that can come every two weeks - on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday (prefer Fridays)... Or split "duties" with current farrier - but times still the same.

Talked to Vicki tonight!! Wow - she's had lots going on in her life w/ her daughter (between mine & my oldest daughter's ages)... Looks like her daughter will be moving back in with Vicki while she's in a custody battle for her daughters. Long/drawn out affair... GREAT NEWS - Eclipse has started bagging up. She is bred to Oly - the 2011 colt we had shown in 2012/2013. He's now a gelding - so this will be his only foal. Eclipse is a maiden mare - been a long time since Vicki's had any foals. She's freaking out about it now... I will be over there too, this weekend (tomorrow?) and will start taking the broodie pics and will post about her progress over in the MareStare forum... Eclipse is due right around the middle of April. EXCITING TIMES ahead.

I don't remember ever being this tired before and this rain (freezing) today ... UGH... Can I shape-shift into an ostrich?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2015)

WOW Paula



, Plenty going on for you at the moment , I am not surprised you are tired





I have just ordered a heap of trees to be delivered bare rooted in June. We have planted a lot of trees since 2007. The maples we planted that line the driveway are by far my favourite but seem to have taken the biggest bashing due to the high winds we get. I really should have planted everything that would stand to be wind breaks and to give some protection to the trees and plants that don't tolerate the wind as much as others do. So Paula if that's the one bit of advice I can pass on to you , is to plant the trees that will bring you protection to others in the future



Hoping the pines don't cause too many allergy problems for you all. I had a good chuckle reading how rude they are being in public





Sorry to hear about your daughters pony that has heaves and cancer, I have a friend who has a little mare with heaves, flares up at the same time every year. terrible to see them cough the way they do.

Glad to hear that the weathers on the improve for you and extra excited about the possible baby news at your farm


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 23, 2015)

**********REVIVING AN OLD TOPIC**********

As we in the northern hemisphere are transitioning into autumn, and our friends like Ryan and new junior member Carly Rae ard enterin Spring, I thought it would be interesting to see how are plans are transitioning as well. For me, I'm updating by the numbers!

1) Done

2) Not done

3) See #5

4) 1/2 done, as I've mentioned DanD in other threads.

5) Changed priorities, as we bought a small property! ;-)

6) Turned into a small rose garden, will post pictures if anyone wants to see.

7) Bought a used machine, hopefully after servicing IT WILL WORK. LOL

8) I missed the first two (see previous post), was then notified it was cancelled due to the run of bad weather. So instead, I've joined the brand new Sandhills Small Ruminant Association in the county we purchased the property in.

I pulled this thread up because I needed to see if I've done ANYTHING this year, as I've been sitting on my castigate myself pitty pot today. Surprisingly, I HAVE accomplished some things! :-0

This helps me start into my lifestyle change with ammunition against FOF--fear of failure. My weight has crept up to 228 lbs. I have a mild seizure disorder, and weight over 200 lbs. lowers that threshold-they come more frequently. Also, coming into winter, I NEED to keep my committment to my board owner for the chores I do. Being out of shape and unhealthy is a barrier to that.

I have Systemic Lupus E...E....oh heck, I forgot how to spell what the E stands for. I'll fix it later. This summer I haved numerous flares. One I was transported to ER after a seizure. Another I had to have my right arm in a sling for two weeks. The recommended treatment involves steroids...AND I DON'T DO STEROIDS!! The side effects FAR outweigh the benefits. Anyway, my point to mentioning this is that as my weight has gone up, my activity level has dropped and I have more frequent/severe flares. Breathing issues, chest pain, mid-level joint pain. Seems like the less I do, the less I CAN do. I'm too young and have too many plans to be like this.

Additionally, my blessing of a husband has made it very, very clear that by not taking care of ME, I'm not taking care of HIM. He has plans for us to be together a looong time, (we've only been married since February of 2010) and I need to be here for him.

So that's what brought me back to this thread!  I want to lose***strike that***I'm LOSING 40 lbs. by December 31, 2015. I have other plans too, which I'll add here later this week.

So what do y'all have to update??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 23, 2015)

Julie,

I'm glad you revived this thread, as you said, for me its been a little hard due to winter to be able to get out and complete the outdoorsy things. I have managed to curtain the rest of the house and id like to think im sticking to the work/life balance.

Its funny you decided to post in this today, I was only thinking yesterday what I had written at the start of this thread and actually how much I had ticked off. Funny also because this weekend was the first time Ive been able to think that "Summer is coming". The weather was lovely Saturday, so much so I ordered 6m of mulch to re do the garden at the front of the house. ( Ill add a pic to "hows everyones gardens doing "

Im sorry to read of your health problems. Sending best wishes to you





Best of luck accomplishing "FOF" , I believe you can and will do it ,

Take Care Ryan


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2015)

chandab said:


> Well, I didn't put it on my list, but as soon as it's warm enough, I have to stain our new wood siding we just put up. Don't know if it'll wait til warmer weather, or if I'll be doing it while it's still somewhat cold out. I hate painting, but it has to be done.
> 
> I'd like to breed a couple mares this year, it's been 3 years since my last foals were born.
> 
> ...


I did get the house stained, too me like 10 days, cause I could only handle painting for about 4-5 hours, which is how long it took to put 1 gallon on. "Raw" wood sucks up lots of stain.

I turned Topper out with 4 mares, I hope he got his job done. I haven't noticed anyone back in, but that doesn't mean they caught.

got pictures taken for the boys 3 year permanent papers, just need to measure them, and get it done.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 24, 2015)

This isn't chore related...but after today I have two weeks off. We are heading south to visit my sister in NC (with a pit stop in WV at a little cabin in the woods), then heading back north to PA to visit the inlaws for a couple days. After that we are heading further north towards home and renting a cabin for a few days on Lake Michigan and going salmon fishing (my favorite), then back to our camp for a few days.

We didn't really vacation this year because of my old dog (17)...he is going with us though and I hope he makes the trip ok...it's a lot of running around for him but he loves to ride in the car. The dogs will be staying at a kennel for 3 days but it's by my sisters house and it's the Taj Mahal...the kennel the three will be sharing looks just like a living room, 15x20...it has a big TV, couches they can sleep on with access to a fenced in area outdoors all to themselves, they put the dog channel on for them and take them on a golf cart ride daily and they get a doggie ice cream cone...they may not want to leave. It's expensive as all get out...more than I pay for hotels for ourselves but it's the only way I didn't feel guilty. Plus I can pull up a website on my phone and see them anytime I want through a camera.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 24, 2015)

Have a great vacation Sonya


----------



## Sonya (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you Ryan!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 26, 2015)

Sonya, enjoy yourself here in NC. If you're going to be here the week of Sept. 3-7, Equestrian Exchange is having a big tack sale in Raleigh. If you're going to be here Sept. 15-20, Arabian Sport Horse Nationals is going to be in Raleigh as well. (Just wanted you to have a horse itinerary available....if you wanted it...



) Oh, just so you know, I've been infected with the "Enabler Virus". I believe it's rampant here in NC.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol, thank you Dragon's Wish....I will be back home those dates. I don't have horses anymore, but I'm sitting here on my sister's back porch watching hers. My sister lives in Jackson Springs, not too far from Raleigh...her and my niece both have horses and my nephew is a farrier, I will be sure and tell them about those events if they don't already know.


----------

